# Uptown whittier open streets



## burrolalb (Jul 8, 2017)

Just wanted to post and let people know there is a event in whittier , it should be fun  




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Just wanted to post and let people know there is a event in whittier , it should be fun  View attachment 641482
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Hmmmm....


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 8, 2017)

You know Im there... My home town!





You may not know but, The Girls are Prettier in Whittier...


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 8, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> You know Im there... My home town!
> 
> View attachment 641486
> 
> You may not know but, The Girls are Prettier in Whittier...



Yup don't think I'm going to bring the kiddo to this one lol its summer time lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 8, 2017)

Shall we start rounding up the troops so we can ride as a pack of vintage bikes?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Shall we start rounding up the troops so we can ride as a pack of vintage bikes?



Ummmm. I think that's what @burrolalb is doing here


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 8, 2017)

Alright this is the map i guess ill round up the troops lol ... what I'm thinking is to meet at the community center or the high school i would say there is parking there ,meet up around 9:30 or what ever time is good for the group ( troops ) post your opinions if you got any ideas or a better spot or time to meet up thanks..... #vintageallday #let'shavefun #enjoytheride 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummmm. I think that's what @burrolalb is doing here




OK, smarty pants...


----------



## the2finger (Jul 8, 2017)

WHITTIER? How many guns can I bring?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Shall we start rounding up the troops so we can ride as a pack of vintage bikes?






fordmike65 said:


> Ummmm. I think that's what @burrolalb is doing here






Jrodarod said:


> OK, smarty pants...



That's for commenting on _my_ 5bar


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 11, 2017)

the2finger said:


> WHITTIER? How many guns can I bring?




Currently, a bunch of outsiders are giving my city a bad wrap... the only guns used in my hood have water in them...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 11, 2017)

And FYI, plenty of places on Greenleaf Ave to stop for a drink afterwards.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> And FYI, plenty of places on Greenleaf Ave to stop for a drink afterwards.



Looks like I'll be there! I haven't been in the area for years. Used to go to shows & hang out at bars with friends from El Monte.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Jul 14, 2017)

Ok this is the address for the  community center , ill be there around 9:30 if anyone wants to join lets roll and have fun 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 15, 2017)

I should be able to make it, probably arrive later on though.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 16, 2017)

I live in the hills so I will be riding down Mar Vista with my daughter. See you there at 10


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 16, 2017)

No parking in the community center ... parking is around the neighborhood ... hopefully we could all meet up at some point enjoy 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> No parking in the community center ... parking is around the neighborhood ... hopefully we could all meet up at some point enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



On our way! Should be there in about 30min


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for the few that showed up today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

Goodtimes in Whittier today!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2017)

More pics of that 57 Nomad!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> More pics of that 57 Nomad!



Meh


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Meh




Okay then, more pics of that big guy with a back pack riding a 20" bike with training wheels.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Okay then, more pics of that big guy with a back pack riding a 20" bike with training wheels.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Jul 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



Lets do a ride in Whittier that trail is cool  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 16, 2017)

My lil girl and I went out for the ride, bike got  blinged out then some ice tea to end the day.. Damn was it hot out there..


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2017)

Great trail, fun ride, good food, music & friends, I always have a good time in Whitter, I'm up for a Whittier bike trail ride. 





Had a great time until I had a runin with a cable between the parking lot and a alley


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 17, 2017)

*How are you able to take a picture ( Guy in black shorts ) and stroll down the street at the same time with a women and her child? Is your camera foretelling your future and settling you in Whittier? @fordmike65 *


----------

